# OSHA 10 Class at IECRM in Denver, CO



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Will you be my girlfriend


----------



## smccormick (Oct 26, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Will you be my girlfriend


Will you go to this class?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha. At least your a pleasant spammer


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got one in February for free in Milwaukee.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

smccormick said:


> Will you go to this class?


If I wasn't osha 30 and I lived in Denver....probably not


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't do the ten again unless I absolutly had to. god i hated that boring third grade level class.


----------

